# Meta SX 2013 Stealth Dropperpost möglich?



## lol^^ (12. Juni 2018)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe ein Commencal Meta SX aus 2013 (ohne die neue Wippe und ohne die große Kabeldurchführung am Unterrohr). Meine alte Reverb gibt so langsam den Geist auf und ich möchte sie gegen eine OneUp Dropperpost ersetzen. Diese wird wie die Reverb Stealth von unten mit dem Remotehebel verbunden. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die Kabel in meinem Rahmen verlegen kann?


----------

